# what gun do I need?



## BooneDavis (Jan 14, 2014)

Looking to buy a pistol for hunting and to carry everyday for protection. Not worried about trying to hide it so size in not really an issue. Was thinking a 1911 .45? What you guys think?


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 14, 2014)

*hunting what?*

What would you be hunting with this gun?

Would this handgun be the primary weapon you hunt with, or just a back-up gun?  Would you only use it for finishing-off wounded animals, protecting yourself from feral dogs, etc?

Or is this a handgun that you'd use to take a slow, carefully aimed shot at a healthy, feeding deer from 40 yards?


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 14, 2014)

*1911*

I think a full size 1911 is a very useful pistol that can fill a variety of roles.   A good friend of mine used one to hunt deer in New York (a part of NY where centerfire rifles are not legal for deer; it's handguns or shotguns or blackpowder only).

He got a few deer with .45 ACP semi-wadcutters and even hollow-points. All 230 grains.  All fired from a 5" barreled 1911 that wore a red dot scope.

A 4" or 6" barreled .357 magnum is also a good open-carry pistol to take for a walk in the woods.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 14, 2014)

If you are wanting a semi-auto, I would recommend a Glock 20 in 10mm.

If you are open to a revolver, then as Gunnsmokeer stated a 4-6" barreled .357 or .44 Special would be just about optimum for what you are wanting to do with it.


----------



## BooneDavis (Jan 14, 2014)

Mostly be a back up piece.


----------



## Cullen Bohannon (Jan 14, 2014)

+1 on a Glock 20 (10mm).  Adequate for hunting deer (even at decent range) or hogs (at short range).  Likely adequate for black bears.  Most certainly adequate for 2-legged critters.  And very accurate.  15 rounds of that on your hip can be quite comforting.  I'm never without one in the woods.

.45ACP is probably adequate for deer (at short range), but I would not hunt hog with it or trust it for a defensive round against a bear.  But it is about the most perfect round ever developed for 2-legged critters.  I'm rarely without (6+1) rounds of it on my hip when not in the woods.  It's a big, heavy, fairly slow moving bullet, while 10mm is nearly as heavy, and moving pretty danged fast.


----------



## Randy (Jan 14, 2014)

Yep if more than just hunting, Glock 20.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 15, 2014)

*more ammo*

If you're happy with 7+1 or 8+1 capacity, and you like big bullets fired from a big gun, the 1911 you suggested is fine.

If you want greater ammo capacity, I'd look at a .40 caliber (same power factor as a .45.  Lighter bullet but higher velocity) that holds 12-14 rounds.  Odds are you won't need more ammo than a 1911 holds, BUT if you were going to "go with the odds" you wouldn't be carrying a pistol at all. Odds are you'll never need it, not even for one shot.

There are a number of polymer-framed duty-sized pistols in .40 caliber that have decent triggers, good sights, and are known to be reliable (the full-sized guns tend to be more reliable than the compact or pocket sized versions).

Glock 22 or 23.  Springfield's XD 40.  Ruger's SR 40. FNP or FNS-40 from FN Herstal.  S&W Military & Police 40.  The Taurus 24/7 seems like a good bang for the buck, and so does the S&W Sigma or SD40 (even though the cheap S&W and the Taurus don't appeal to gun snobs).

If you have big hands, the Taurus .40 version of the famous military Beretta M9 pistol is very reliable and accurate.  It's called the PT 100 (fixed sights) or PT101 (adj. sights).


----------



## Offroadtek (Jan 15, 2014)

My picks. I usually carry the Glock though.







If you got an hour to kill.

<object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/xKaEmRjVdhY?hl=en_US&version=3&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/xKaEmRjVdhY?hl=en_US&version=3&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## kvfalcon (Jan 16, 2014)

I'd love to get a Glock 10mm with the Lone Wolf barrel kit.  I wouldn't hunt in GA with anything less than a .357 Magnum (ballistically speaking).


----------



## ironhead7544 (Jan 25, 2014)

For an all around handgun, a 4 inch 357 Magnum DA revolver is hard to beat.   Right now, I use a 5 and 1/2 inch Ruger Super Blackhawk.   In a proper holster you can carry it with no problem.   It does have an edge in power for hunting.   At one time, I was down to one handgun and I kept a 6 inch 357 Magnum DA revolver.  Would have been a 4 inch but needed 6 inch for hunting in that state.   JMHO


----------



## FlyBoy (Apr 21, 2014)

I've got a .44 mag Ruger Alaskan that I carry if I know I'm going to be in hog country. But if I don't have it when an opportunity arises to go walk in the woods somewhere, I carry an extra magazine of Buffalo Bore hardcast in my truck for my XDS .45 acp and I don't feel underpowered at all.


----------



## TomC (Apr 23, 2014)

45ACP is fine for protection against two legged threats but would not be on my list for woods carry. Glock 20,  41 or 44 Mag are much more appropriate choices. Just hard to beat a 10MM Glock.


----------



## pacecars (Apr 26, 2014)

If you like 1911s take a look at the RIA 10mm, I have hunted with and carried a 10mm for 20+ years with Glocks, Dan Wesson, Colt, EAA, S&W, Fusion and now the RIA. For the price they are hard to beat.


----------



## Brewskis (Jun 3, 2014)

TomC said:


> 45ACP is fine for protection against two legged threats but would not be on my list for woods carry. Glock 20,  41 or 44 Mag are much more appropriate choices. Just hard to beat a 10MM Glock.



A Glock 41 is .45 ACP

Edit: I'm guessing you were referring to 41 mag instead of a Glock 41. It read differently the second time.


----------



## Dub (Jun 3, 2014)

My personal all around favorite is a Colt 1911.

I'm really partial to the Combat Commanders.  The conceal really well and are a joy to shoot.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 4, 2014)

BooneDavis said:


> Looking to buy a pistol for hunting and to carry everyday for protection. Not worried about trying to hide it so size in not really an issue. Was thinking a 1911 .45? What you guys think?



My thoughts, it is not practical to have 1 gun for both purposes. The gun may do both but, will not do them well. 
Most carry guns, i.e. guns that you will actually carry, are not up to the task of hunting.
Most hunting guns, are just not comfortable to carry all day not to mention the 'conceal ability' factor. 

Prioritize, get that one, then get the other.


----------



## blt152 (Jun 4, 2014)

I like my Ruger GP100 .357mag with four inch barrel. Accurate, powerfull enough to handle man or beast. If size and not being able to conceal it very well is not an issue it would do both jobs. I generally practice using 38special fmj ammo but all other times it is stoked with handloads of 158gr. jacketed soft points.


----------



## Glock20SF (Aug 22, 2014)

A 1911 style handgun gives you a better trigger than a Glock of the same caliber.  I have a Kimber Target II stainless steel and a Glock 20 SF, both in 10mm Auto.  Nearly forty years of 1911 .45 ACP experience gives me my best groups with the Kimber.  The Glock's groups are bigger, mostly due to my lack of skill with a striker fire trigger.  Either caliber kills deer.  My preference is a 185 grain or 200 grain JHP in 45 ACP +P or any 180 or 200 grain 10mm Auto factory load.  Hand loaded cast 255 grain cast truncated cone bullet, in a properly set up semiauto will do 900 fps, essentially a .45 Colt revolver load in a 1911.  Hot loaded 10mm auto can push 200 grain bullets to 1200 fps.  Both calibers are perfect choices in a hunting / self defense role.  One word of caution, self-defense style bullets don't penetrate as well as tougher hunting bullets, choose for your application!


----------



## Hunter454 (Aug 22, 2014)

I think you need my Ruger Bisley Hunter 7.5" 45 Colt that I have for sale in the marketplace


----------



## dgmeadows (Aug 22, 2014)

660griz said:


> My thoughts, it is not practical to have 1 gun for both purposes. The gun may do both but, will not do them well.
> Most carry guns, i.e. guns that you will actually carry, are not up to the task of hunting.
> Most hunting guns, are just not comfortable to carry all day not to mention the 'conceal ability' factor.
> 
> Prioritize, get that one, then get the other.



I have to agree with this. 

I have two guns I carry when hunting in bear/hog country or on public lands for the weirdo human I hope to never meet.  During bow season, when I am hiking in the mountains (or when I am pre-season scouting and have no intention of shooting except in self defense) I carry my daily CCW, a CZ P07 Duty in .40 caliber.  Light and compact enough to not weigh me down, but with sufficient firepower in one clip (x 12) to ward off most evil intentions.  When I actually intend to shoot an animal for hunting purposes, I carry a Taurus Tracker .44 mag 6" barrel.  In gun season  I sometimes take the bow and carry the Taurus, in case I get a shot opportunity during the hike in, or when light is too low for the bow sights.

If you really, truly can only have one gun, you might consider the Taurus Tracker in .44 mag with 4" barrel.  It is a 5 shot revolver, so it weighs less than the 6 shot alternatives, and the frame dimensions are the same or smaller than many .357s, so it is manageable for daily carry.  While the 4" barrel is not ideal for hunting, with the right ammo and being selective on the shots taken, it would be functional and I believe, an ethical hunting choice.


----------



## Bam Bam (Aug 23, 2014)

#1 choice!!! "44 mag Revolver" for deer,hog or black bear! (Length- 2,4,6,7.5,8,10 inch Brand- Taurus,Ruger,S&W,Dan Wesson,Colt,BFR etc.etc.etc.) You Choose???


----------



## Glock20SF (Sep 4, 2014)

I didn't mention the ultimate compromise, a 4 inch 44 Magnum revolver! dgmeadows has the right idea.  I carried a 4" S&W Model 29, but switched to the 4" Mountain Gun with a nearly 4 ounce decrease in weight. from 43 ounces to 39 ounces.  If you handload, a 4" 44 Special is enough gun for most hunting.  The only other options for all around would be a S&W 329, scadium frame, titanium cylinder, 21 ounces or the new S&W 69, a five shot .44 Magnum on an L frame.  I carried a 5 shot Charter Arms target model with a 3 inch barrel but decided I was already stacking the deck against myself not going with a six shooter.  The only other thing to decide is the flavor of speed loaders or dump pouches to use.  I carried a few snake loads, usually putting one up first in the cylinder.  I had to remember to bypass the snake load if a coyote or other furred animal came in range, as the effect of 1/4 ounce of bird shot at 35 yards wasn't particularly dynamic.  Back in those days a 7 round magazine 1911 with one in the chamber carried in condition one/cocked and locked was the high end of the self-defense but not necessarily medium game hunting firearms.  The only fly in the auto-loader ointment is loss of brass in the weeds while casually shooting off the range.  My wife has sharp eyes and usually recovers a round or two of brass in the back yard range while mowing grass.  Early Christmas presents at the current prices for new brass!


----------

